# State by state pricing guidelines for REO/HUD are on...



## ritzy (Jan 14, 2009)

are on cubicyard.com. I came across this site after searching for any and all information on property preservation. My friend and I started a new business in Central Minnesota. There are a lot of foreclosures listed in this area. I filled out vendor apps or sent e-mails to 9 different companies online. Hopefully we will hear something soon for jobs. We have also been dropping off business cards to realtor offices and banks. Any other contact ideas would be greatly appreciated!

Another question: Personal property laws. The gals who trained us said there was a 60 day waiting period here in Minnesota between secure/trashout and personal property removal. I am assuming this is the MN law. Do they differ from state to state, or does it depend on the company you work for?

Thanks for any info! Ritzy


----------



## TigerFan (Apr 11, 2006)

ritzy said:


> are on cubicyard.com. I came across this site after searching for any and all information on property preservation. My friend and I started a new business in Central Minnesota. There are a lot of foreclosures listed in this area. I filled out vendor apps or sent e-mails to 9 different companies online. Hopefully we will hear something soon for jobs. We have also been dropping off business cards to realtor offices and banks. Any other contact ideas would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Another question: Personal property laws. The gals who trained us said there was a 60 day waiting period here in Minnesota between secure/trashout and personal property removal. I am assuming this is the MN law. Do they differ from state to state, or does it depend on the company you work for?
> 
> Thanks for any info! Ritzy



Uh... that would be www.cubicyard.us.

cubicyard.com is a spam-ad site.


----------



## siteturbo (Jan 16, 2009)

A good site that I found for foreclosures is www.closedhomes.com


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

in Michigan Personal property law is 30 days. You secure the personal belongings if valued over 300 total in a room locked for 30 days, come back and if the people dont claim it, then its yours


----------



## FremontREO (Sep 30, 2009)

*MN laws*

I just wondered if you are still in business? :whistling
MN rules and regulations are some of the most confusing in the US. We handle 7 States including MN and the rules just keep piling up and the p&p companies will tell you that "it is your responsibility to know your laws/ordinances and regulations" and we suggest you to go find a good lawyer that is knowledgable in State Labor Laws and Mortgage Laws. 
p.s. before you do that make sure to pass the licensed contractor test and get licensed otherwise face the fines. 
Oh yeah be sure to get your license for moving personal property (even after 60 days) ie go get licensed/registered/insured and bonded as a moving company with the State. 
There is a 60 day wait after an eviction in MN. Trashout is another story since the Bank/Service Company will not tell you when the redemption period started soooo if you move the personal property even after you have a approval to trashout YOU are still liable for the personal property being stolen (yes stolen and be prepared to go to Criminal Court) and you will need to defend yourself with only half the knowledge you need. 
Yep Minnesota is wacky and thats why nobody stay's in business long. 
Have fun, buy every type of insurance that you and your insurance agent can think of and cross your fingers.
Good luck


----------

